# University College of Medicine and Dentistry



## waqas_78 (Jan 16, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Bachelor of Medicine and Bachelor of Surgery (MBBS)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

The teaching of Medicine and Dentistry has to accomodate the rapid evoluation in sience as well as the wide range of applications to which the technology is applied.

The Faculty of Medicine & Dentistry has first-rate teaching facilities with staff chosen for their expertise and diversity of teaching and research interests. We have emphasis on teaching quality. Students and staff get to know each other well through small group tutorials, laboratory sessions, informal contact discussion and problem based learning. All our students spend a substantial part of their time working on individual or group projects supervised by one of our research teams. New technologies are being rapidly introduced replacing the existing ones. This change and revolution of the discipline has led to the introduction of new courses, and revision and enhancement of existing courses according to Pakistan Medical and Dental Council (PMDC) and Higher Education Commission (HEC) recommendations

[/FONT] FACT FILE:

Short title: MBBS
Type and duration: 5 years
Entry requirements: Intermediate Pre-Medical (Minimum 65%)
Location: Lahore



*Programme Description:*

Medicine is a subject with a very high profile and demand for the study programme is very high within Pakistan, as well as around the world. But this high demand does not come with ease of study, as the degree programme is very demanding, and entrants should be prepared to work very hard to achieve this goal. The MBBS degree is long and demanding not only academically, but physically as well as emotionally.


Fee Structure 

Tution Fee: Rs. 625,000 (per year) 
Add.& Reg.Fee(Payable once): Rs. 25,000

Students admitted on self-finance will pay Rs.825,000/-per year.
Students admitted on overseas/foreign seats will pay US$ 11,000 per year


----------



## waqas_78 (Jan 16, 2010)

there is also a project of constructing a new hospital of 500 bed near to medical college .the name will be IBAD HOSPITA


----------



## waqas_78 (Jan 16, 2010)

NOTE
THE COLLEGE HAS BEEN AFFILIATED WITH Social Security Hospital, Multan Road, Lahore.
Nameof college is also listed in International Medical Education Directory
The link is 
https://imed.faimer.org/results.asp...TAN&city=lahore&region=AS&rname=Asia&psize=25


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

good post, thanks for the info


----------



## asma (Nov 16, 2009)

don't you think the costs per annum are too much like 6 laks for one whole year is alot;S


----------



## waqas_78 (Jan 16, 2010)

yes i agree dues are very high but just vist the college once than you will come to know.

here you can download every book free

Medical books for everyone
collection includes all world famous books of medical sciences free with latest edition


----------



## Taimoor_khan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

ucm is not offering you the degree of UHS they give there own degree that is nearly worthless...
i heard this sentence from a number of friends of mine..
i have been selected for mbbs there with merit position 36.
don't know what i should do :-(


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

Taimoor_khan1 said:


> ucm is not offering you the degree of UHS they give there own degree that is nearly worthless...
> i heard this sentence from a number of friends of mine..
> i have been selected for mbbs there with merit position 36.
> don't know what i should do :-(


yes you are right, they give their own degree and it have no worth. better selcet any other good option.


----------



## Taimoor_khan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

yeah..
me going for sharif medical college

even i got a call today from akhtar saeed for interview...but i guess smdc is a hell better


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

welcome to MY college


----------



## drMD (Jan 19, 2010)

Not every medical college is under UHS.So not having been affiliated with UHS is not a problem.
UCM is recognized by PMDC and WHO,which is a primary requirement for being a medical college.
UCM has an Excellent teaching staff and teaching facilities.Students start going to the Nawaz Sharif Social Security Hospital for thier clinical.Social Security hospital is government based and so has a lot of patients comming in,plus good doctors who teach there.
In contrast SMDC is pretty far away from the main city,its hospital is nice but not as many patients come here as they do in social security.

Degrees for mbbs and bds are awarded by PMDC.Not any other college!!


----------



## Newbie (Oct 1, 2010)

Finally, someone in Pakistan started thinking straight-_-^^
Affiliations dont really matter in the end!!!(what matters is PMDC and WHO)

What you guys love to do is stick to what "people" say...
and consider what "people"(who by the way are not in any position to actualy have an opinion about it) say is the law.

In the end, Its all about how good a doctor you really are, how well you can diagnose the patients, and how well you can manage the pressure. No one really asks a good doctor whether his university had UHS affiliation...(LOL, please grow up)

I know doctors who are practising abroad, and dont have your precious UHS affiliation=P
And their life is going pretty smooth if you ask me(Running a clinic in Virginia is no small feat)


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

Newbie said:


> Finally, someone in Pakistan started thinking straight-_-^^
> Affiliations dont really matter in the end!!!(what matters is PMDC and WHO)
> 
> What you guys love to do is stick to what "people" say...
> ...


if you lived here and go ask people what is their view about UOL then you would say i am right. my uncle teached tehre once and he failed the students by checking the papers according to medical criteria, and about 70 students were failing, the dean called him and said to mark LINEANTLY and let the students pass. #roll 
what thype of dr that would be?
they are with PMDC fine but the degree what is its worth?
when all govermnet colleges are also with UHS, and they check all papers with a standard then those are true dr, not those who get help from university it self and get passed
more over they accept huge donations and people who even are below merit come in. LMDC also do that but its with UHS their student pass via UHS not their college so they are acceptable dr.


----------



## drMD (Jan 19, 2010)

Nothing of this sort happens at uol=\Your uncle most likely taught there 3 years ago when it wasn't recognized by pmdc.Papers are made and checked by externals,not by the teachers who teach there.Stop spreading news thats NOT true!!!
Just because you "hear" things from "people" doesn't make them authentic fareeha!!=\..So why dont you for a change try being quiet about things that you are not aware of!!


Thankyou for talking sense newbie!!!


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Everyone is entitled to their own opinions but personal attacks will not be tolerated on this forum. If you disagree, feel free to state why in a respectful manner. Telling people to be quiet just because you think they're wrong really just reflects poorly on yourself.


----------



## Newbie (Oct 1, 2010)

Ex-employees often hold grudges, so perhaps it would be better if you could claim that an existent professor over there indulges in such practises?

As far as standard is concerned. Would you agree that Matric compared to an O'levels is worthless?Would you say that doing Fsc compared to A'levels is worthless? Because we all hear about the local education having a very bad "standard". And yet, people who do Fsc, still get an admission into Universities. If we go by your defination of whats worth it and whats not, it wouldnt be worth it to do Fsc.

What matters is whats official, and what is universaly accepted and needed. Whats needed is recognition from PMDC and WHO.(not a UHS affiliation, because believe me UHS affiliation exists only in Punjab, so you my friend are wrong in stating that
"when all govermnet colleges are also with UHS")

Doctors with or without UHS affiliation are successfuly launching their careers in my eyes.

P.S: I'll google this university, or better yet try finding a group about it on Facebook or Orkut, to get a more informed opinion about it, perhaps its not a good University like you say, but not having a UHS affiliation being the only reason you find a fault in it is just not that convincing in my opinion.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

drMD said:


> Nothing of this sort happens at uol=\Your uncle most likely taught there 3 years ago when it wasn't recognized by pmdc.Papers are made and checked by externals,not by the teachers who teach there.Stop spreading news thats NOT true!!!
> Just because you "hear" things from "people" doesn't make them authentic fareeha!!=\..So why dont you for a change try being quiet about things that you are not aware of!!
> 
> 
> Thankyou for talking sense newbie!!!


what i know about UOL i am telling and i know whats true whats not. teh things i dont know i dont get into them.
even if someone will ask abiut sharif bad things i will openly tell not that i study there i will just say that i am right its best and all are wrong.
and what u say that a person who got 650 in FSC got admission there on DONATION a person who cant do FSC properly what type of dr that would be??
and fsc and matric are good. who said its worthless?


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

@Newbie

Not Indulging in the discussion,but as far as i know,our country's Fsc and matric are best suited to our medical curriculum.No doubt A level or o level might be better In western world,but here its The FSC,
A level is for the west.
Here in medical school,we cram things up and you can check that Locals perform better in our medical college entrance tests and in medical schools aswell.

I wonder why people always set west as a standard.


----------



## Newbie (Oct 1, 2010)

See, you just proved my point.
I was simply asking you whether you thought Matric and Fsc are =worthless= after considering the stories you hear about the local education standard. Stuff like people cheat and get away with it. (The Farah Hameed Dogar case comes in mind)Where people can manage to pass an exam simply because they have the right connections. Perhaps most of the stories we hear arent true. 
"I dont think Matric and Fsc are worthless", was only asking you that after all these stories about Matric and Fsc you would choose to still think that Matric and Fsc are good options.

Yet when it comes to an independant University that is accepted by PMDC and WHO, you would talk about standards and actualy go onto say that a degree from there is useless, that i think is hypocricy no? Any University recognized by PMDC and WHO is going to be just as good as anyother University(Unless ofcouse we're talking about the really big ones, Like K.E)

Its the same thing dont you see? A guy who does his MBBS from a university that is accepted by PMDC his degree is worth the same that guy who does it with a precious UHS affiliation. The Same way, a guy who does his Fsc, his accomplishment has the same worth in Pakistan as to a guy who does his Alevels. Standards dont matter, whats important is that its officialy recognized.

And like i said, To judge a standard of a certain university. I would leave that to people who are not biased*

As far as someone getting 650 in Fsc, I know people who got 9As in Olevels yet couldnt cope with Fsc due to the really sad way its conducted. People were forced to do their FSc because Fsc students got an edge when it came to the entry test and equavilation. My own cousin got a distinction in Olevels Biology, yet after the 1st year and disastrous marks he left and stuck to Alevels and got 3As. Sadly no Govt College took him in, and thus he went abroad. So please Fsc scores arent a good scale to measure from.

However now, people who do their Alevels can manage to get in, because now they have introduced A+, and As as well, and they get their own entry tests as well now.

Lastly, I really am not trying to say that Fsc and Matric are worthless>I only asked you your opinion. Do I think Matric and Fsc are not that good when it comes to standards, yes i do think the local board needs to improve a LOT of things. But do i think its worthless?..No i do not. Im not that ignorant. I recognize an official recognition when I see one, you should too(ie PMDC and HEC)


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

I thoroughly studied all posts & decided to join UOL finally .

Actually their 50 seats were increased by PMDC recently & they 
conducted a test in april, I got call letter yesterday from UOL for MBBS 
(of session 2010) Alhumdulila . . 

I'll have to submit dues by 2moro . . 

anybody here from UOL ?? plZ guide me ; is it overall a good place to join ??

what are the chances for me to access for USMLE or PLAB steps (dont have much knowledge about it) after graduating from here ??????


----------



## drMD (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm a student from UOL in 3rd year MBBS,and the first batch of doctors from UOL is finally out,and so far i've heard about students clearing part 1 PLAB.So that proves UOLs worth.It is as good as any other medical college.My experience in the college so far has been great as far as studies are concerned.I have friends in other private and public medical colleges,that gives me a chance to compare UOL from other colleges where my friends study.So far i dont see any difference in syllabus, methods of teaching or examination.

Coming to the faculty,the principal is Nazir Ahmed Aasi(an ex-K.E principal who has also been the head of eye department in QMC).All the heads are K.E graduates who have taught at K.E ,most of them have been heads in their respective departments at K.E.They clearly reflect their experience.So far as the teaching faculty is concerned it is undoubtedly EXCELLENT,and very cooperative.

Recently 50 students in MBBS and 50 students in BDS have been increased after thorough checking from PMDC.Currently UOL is the only 'private'medical college that has been allowed 150 students in MBBS and 100 students in BDS in the country.I guess that too proves that UOL has better standards and greater facilities than other private medical colleges in the country


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ThankU very much bro.!


----------



## zarmina (May 14, 2011)

*any one please tell when will the entry test for mbbs would held in pakistan????*


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

can u please give your contact no.?, i want conversation with u before joining UOL?

either send it to my mail because every question is not of the sort which can be cleared without conversation.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

zarmina said:


> *any one please tell when will the entry test for mbbs would held in pakistan????*


which entry test are u asking about?

UHS mcat will be on 13th of september.:happy:


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

drMD said:


> I'm a student from UOL in 3rd year MBBS,and the first batch of doctors from UOL is finally out,and so far i've heard about students clearing part 1 PLAB.So that proves UOLs worth.It is as good as any other medical college.My experience in the college so far has been great as far as studies are concerned.I have friends in other private and public medical colleges,that gives me a chance to compare UOL from other colleges where my friends study.So far i dont see any difference in syllabus, methods of teaching or examination.
> 
> Coming to the faculty,the principal is Nazir Ahmed Aasi(an ex-K.E principal who has also been the head of eye department in QMC).All the heads are K.E graduates who have taught at K.E ,most of them have been heads in their respective departments at K.E.They clearly reflect their experience.So far as the teaching faculty is concerned it is undoubtedly EXCELLENT,and very cooperative.
> 
> Recently 50 students in MBBS and 50 students in BDS have been increased after thorough checking from PMDC.Currently UOL is the only 'private'medical college that has been allowed 150 students in MBBS and 100 students in BDS in the country.I guess that too proves that UOL has better standards and greater facilities than other private medical colleges in the country


drMD ! can u please give your contact no.?, i want conversation with u before joining UOL ???

either send it to my mail because every question is not of the sort which can be cleared without conversation.#confused


----------



## drMD (Jan 19, 2010)

Im a girl,not a guy.So it would be better if you send me your questions by emailing them to me instead of taking my contact number.I'll try my best to answer your queries.


----------



## drMD (Jan 19, 2010)

Not being affiliated with UHS doesn't make a degree worthless.
Its PMDC recognition as a Doctor that you seek, and that is what you get.
UOL was at the top 500 universities in the world for a while as well(You can Google that)

The examinations conducted here are not based around the cramming(ratta) system that you speak off, so no worries there.
I have done my O'levels(7As), and I never could get a hang of the ratta system in F.Sc, got into Kinnaird but F.Sc really was too weird for me,but sadly the only way to get into any medical college is via F.Sc
Told you all of this to make clear that i am not encountering any difficulties in my examinations here.(And if it was based around the cramming system I wouldn't be coping well here)

If you can get into a Govt Medical College, that is obviously better because its cheaper. In the end all of these Universities/College give you the same thing recognition as a Doctor.(MBBS)
Unless its KE or some other really well reputed University(Then people definitely give you preference)


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Always best to just ask questions on the forum so that others can benefit as well.

DrMD thanks for helping out!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

really appreciate drMD !

Thanks alot > u made the things crystal clear for me . .

i faced the same scenario . . did olevels with reasonable grades, but opted for fsc 

instead of Alevels, the biggest blunder of my life . .

anyhow classes for fresh batch recently started & I'm still double-

minded whether to join university of lahore or not ??? because on 

wasting a year, i'll be able to get in institute of more standard like CMH 

or Sheikh Zyaed InshaAllah . . not in gov. as i have just 800 above 

marks in FSC.

so should I waste 1 year to get somewhere having more reputation 

than uol ???

medstudentz ! please help me out ??? #confused#confused#confused


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

no worries guyz !

m not joining uol . .

will b giving mcat again> i may b able to get in any gov. college for bds, if not in 

mbbs . .

even if not there, then good privates are always a option. :happy:


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

anas90 said:


> no worries guyz !
> 
> m not joining uol . .
> 
> ...


#yes #yes #yes #yes
:happy:


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

anas90 said:


> no worries guyz !
> 
> m not joining uol . .
> 
> ...


^Stop typing like this. 

http://medstudentz.com/announcements-info/17-general-rules.html

Read the rules and follow them or your posts will be deleted. Thanks.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

MastahRiz said:


> ^Stop typing like this.
> 
> http://medstudentz.com/announcements-info/17-general-rules.html
> 
> Read the rules and follow them or your posts will be deleted. Thanks.


Ok Sir ! :happy:


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^Thanks.


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

You should be able to take PLAB exam after completing your MBBS from UOL. according to the GMC:

"All international medical graduates must possess an acceptable primary medical qualification to apply for registration with a licence to practise. In addition, international medical graduates will be required to demonstrate their medical knowledge and skills, knowledge of English, and fitness to practise before they are registered with a licence to practise.
The GMC defines an acceptable overseas qualification as one which meets the following criteria:
1. It must be a primary medical qualification in allopathic medicine that has been:

Awarded by an institution listed on the Avicenna Directory for Medicine"
I have checked Avicenna Directory and University College of Medicine & Dentistry Lahore
is included in that directory.

So degree of University College of Medicine & Dentistry Lahore is recognised abroad as well.

Regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## Soban (Dec 2, 2009)

UOL is da best and UHS is only spreading propaganda against it ... Only private medical college allowed to admit 150 students for MBBS


----------



## Ayesha Ahmed (Nov 9, 2011)

I also opted for sharif...hope its good


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey guys.. feel free to contact me regarding UOL as well..  I am in 4th Year MBBS in UOL and I am the official representative of the MBBS department


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

< sara > said:


> Hey guys.. feel free to contact me regarding UOL as well..  I am in 4th Year MBBS in UOL and I am the official representative of the MBBS department


is 68 agregat enough to get into uol??? wid r wdout donations??? studies kesi hn uol me?faculty etc


----------

